# 8 hours later...



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

My hands considering going on strike if I try this again, but it was so worth it!

Hu! (My EE boy)


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i love it!!! it is so cute!!! i need to get one!!! i will tell my mom to make me one.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I used a 8x10 sheet of felt for the base and "ears", and wrapped everything else in fleece. Like I said, very time consuming though, since I did this without a pattern and entirely by hand.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

she can do it. she made the queen of harts costume from alice in wonderland. its beautiful. both of them are.


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Zomg! Snuggly! *wants to cuddle big plush betta*


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

she has my complete admiration then! Sewing makes my hands hurt so bad (I have messed up hands) so I tend to keep my projects smaller and simpler.


----------

